# melting without flux



## teclu (Nov 11, 2009)

With oxi-butangas torch but without borax or anything else, how bad it show(look)?

teclu


----------



## vuksi (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks good, unusual more like old fashion buttons for women coats :mrgreen: . What's the total weight?


----------



## teclu (Nov 11, 2009)

vuksi said:


> Looks good, unusual more like old fashion buttons for women coats :mrgreen: . What's the total weight?



20 grams
teclu


----------



## vuksi (Nov 11, 2009)

that's enough for nice shiny bar or if you have refinery near your location you could change it for platinum :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: !


----------

